# nose mask opinions



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

Driving 70+ miles round trip on Long Island Pkwys is killing the paint job on my '03 SER's hood... anyone have opinions on brands & prices of nose masks? good? / bad? / indifferent? thanks.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you could always consider some of that 3M protective vinyl stuff

looks good and protects way better than a bra

Samo, on these forums, can tell you all about it


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

braund said:


> Driving 70+ miles round trip on Long Island Pkwys is killing the paint job on my '03 SER's hood... anyone have opinions on brands & prices of nose masks? good? / bad? / indifferent? thanks.


Your local Nissan dealership should have a nose mask for your car. A bit more expensive, but they're usually better quality than the aftermarket ones. I got one for my 04 Sentra 1.8S from Nissan for about $100. I know Pep Boys has Le'Bra for about $40 but again, the Nissan nose mask is better quality, and fits better.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I checked my local dealer, for a 03 SE-R bra they run $80.00, I put one on an 04 (I know its different from an 02-03) I like the way it fits & looks


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> you could always consider some of that 3M protective vinyl stuff
> 
> looks good and protects way better than a bra
> 
> Samo, on these forums, can tell you all about it



I can agree with this. Samo acctually does all the clear 3M work on all our cars for my shop. Damn Samo, you should feel special.

Very good stuff and it doesnt look tacky. 

One thing I do suggest. If your car happens to have rock chips on the front bumper/hood/fenders then you might wanna get them repainted before you go with the clear bra. Cause if not you will see rock chips under the film for as long as its there. Looks tacky too.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As Chris and Radioaktiv mentioned, I install 3M paint protection for a living, for a company called Stongard. It's a 9 mil thick urethane with a pressure-sensitive adhesive and a clearcoat finish. Check out www.stongard.com if you're interested. If you give our shop a call, one of the salespeople can recommend an installer in your area.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> As Chris and Radioaktiv mentioned, I install 3M paint protection for a living, for a company called Stongard. It's a 9 mil thick urethane with a pressure-sensitive adhesive and a clearcoat finish. Check out www.stongard.com if you're interested. If you give our shop a call, one of the salespeople can recommend an installer in your area.



I belive you guys changed to Autogaurd USA, or is that the old name?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Stongard manufactures the kits, Autogard installs them. So technically, I work for Autogard, but Stongard is the name everyone knows.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok, just checking cause me and my boss were arguing about this.

I told him you guys had a new name.


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

dmroberson said:


> Your local Nissan dealership should have a nose mask for your car. A bit more expensive, but they're usually better quality than the aftermarket ones. I got one for my 04 Sentra 1.8S from Nissan for about $100. I know Pep Boys has Le'Bra for about $40 but again, the Nissan nose mask is better quality, and fits better.


Whats the deal with having to take it off after rain, snow etc. for it to dry?
Nissan says to take it off when it gets wet, is there any that have breathable fabric?


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

Either way I go stongard or mask... there's going to be fading issues right?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Not with the stonegaurd. With what I have noticed after we tear off this stuff, I have not seen any differance in the color from under the stonegaurd in comparission to not under the stonegaurd.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

braund said:


> Either way I go stongard or mask... there's going to be fading issues right?


Stongard will allow the paint under the protection to fade at the same rate as the rest of the paint.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

braund said:


> Whats the deal with having to take it off after rain, snow etc. for it to dry?
> Nissan says to take it off when it gets wet, is there any that have breathable fabric?


If you leave the bra on for too long and allow water to collect in it, the heat, and the moisture trapped under the bra will fade your paint. Also, it's a good idea to take your bra off and let the car "breathe" especially after it rains, because the water running down the car will pick up dust, dirt and other debris and it will all collect under the bra, so when you do take it off, or just from leaving it on, the bra will shift causing the dirt and debris to scratch the car ruining your finish. I usually take mine off about every other week when I wash the car.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I had a bra on my car when I bought it and the guy said he put it on when the car was new... 
I took it off just to see if there was any damage or anything and I was upset at what I saw. Scratches from hell were all over it from rocks stuck in it and the paint was a little faded...
I buffed it out and did a little touch up and it looks almost good as new besides a little bit of fade
I will never put a bra on a car after that fiasco


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

braund said:


> Driving 70+ miles round trip on Long Island Pkwys is killing the paint job on my '03 SER's hood... anyone have opinions on brands & prices of nose masks? good? / bad? / indifferent? thanks.


yea the roads here on LI are killa...gotta see the pot holes in farmingdale..when it rains there like lakes


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

dont get a bra...even a good bra will cause different color fading and stuff. i'd much rather get the clear coat 3m stuff.


----------

